# Seit Tagen "Die Konfigurationsdateien werden aktualisiert."



## Comancher (25. Juli 2008)

Hi @ all!

Seit TAGEN habe ich nun schon, wenn ich im ISPConfig auf den Papierkorb klicke die Systemmeldung "Die Konfigurationsdateien werden aktualisiert.".

Einmal konnte ich durch Update auf die neueste Version (stable) Abhilfe schaffen. Seit ich dann aber innerhalb ISPConfig ein eMail-Konto gelöscht hatte, habe ich nun permanent diese Meldung, wenn ich den Papierkorb anklicke.

Kann mir da wer weiterhelfen? Welche Logs braucht ihr?

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## Till (26. Juli 2008)

Es kann sein, dass der daemon Prozess gestorben ist. Starte bitte mal ISPCOnfig neu und sieh dann nach ein paar Minuten nochmal nach, ob es weg ist:

/etc/init.d/ispconfig_server restart


----------



## Comancher (26. Juli 2008)

Hallo, Till!

Sehr guter Lösungsvorschlag. Hat in meinem Fall geholfen. 

Werde das mal im Auge behalten, ob sich der Fehler wiederholt, aber im Moment bin ich mehr als zufrieden. 

Danke!

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## FridgeBoxX (28. Juli 2008)

Und was könnte das Problem sein, wenn das Problem öfters auftreten sollte? Hatte dies schon letztens, also habe ich den ISPConfigServer neugestartet.

Nun heute mekre ich es gerade beim Datenbanken anlegen/löschen/bearbeiten dass dieses Problem wieder auftritt.


----------



## Till (28. Juli 2008)

Das kann viele Ursachen habe. z.b. einen instabilen RAM Stein. Schau mal ins syslog, ob Du da auch Fehler für andere Dienste findest.


----------



## Spaetzle (7. Jan. 2011)

Hallo
Ich habe nun auch dieses Problem (und hatte es schon einmal). Das letzte mal lies sich das ganze durch einen Neustart von ISPCONFIG lösen.
Diesesmal offenbar nicht :-(
Ich warte im Moment darauf, dass ein Passwort eines Benutzers geändert wird ...

Wenn ich mir mit ps awux| grep ispc mal anschaue was für Prozesse laufen sehe ich 
/root/ispconfig/httpd/bin/ispconfig_httpd -DSSL (insgesamt 3x)
/bin/bash /root/ispconfig/sv/ispconfig_wconf
root/ispconfig/cronolog --symlink=/var/log/httpd/ispconfig_access_log /var/log/httpd/ispconfig_access_log_%Y_%m_%d
/home/admispconfig/ispconfig/tools/clamav/bin/freshclam -d -c 10 --datadir=/home/admispconfig/ispconfig/tools/clamav/share/clamav

Diese Prozesse sehe ich schon seit einigen Minuten mit gleichen IDs.

Ich habe zwischendruch auch den ganzen Server mal neu gestartet, inklusive eines fs checks und ein mysqlcheck. Jeweils ohne angzeigte Probleme. Im Syslog kann ich auch nichts auffälliges sehen.

Hat hier vielleicht jemand eine Idee?

LG
Bernd


----------



## Till (7. Jan. 2011)

> Diese Prozesse sehe ich schon seit einigen Minuten mit gleichen IDs.


Das ist ok.

Schau bitte mal ins ispconfig log. Du findest es unter /home/admispconfig/ispconfig/ispconfig.log


----------



## Spaetzle (7. Jan. 2011)

Hallo

Die letzten Einträge hier sind:
07.01.2011 - 14:06:16 => DEBUG - Die Konfigurationsdateien werden aktualisiert.
07.01.2011 - 14:07:51 => DEBUG - Die Konfigurationsdateien werden aktualisiert.
07.01.2011 - 14:07:56 => DEBUG - Die Konfigurationsdateien werden aktualisiert.
07.01.2011 - 14:11:43 => DEBUG - Die Konfigurationsdateien werden aktualisiert.
07.01.2011 - 14:26:02 => DEBUG - Die Konfigurationsdateien werden aktualisiert.


----------



## Till (7. Jan. 2011)

Führ mal bitte folgenden Befehl als root user aus und poste was Du auf der Shell erhältst:

/root/ispconfig/php/php -q /root/ispconfig/scripts/writeconf.php


----------



## Spaetzle (7. Jan. 2011)

Hi
Nach ca. 2 Minuten kam folgende Meldung:


> export APACHE_RUN_USER=www-data
> start
> postmap: warning: /etc/postfix/virtusertable.db: duplicate entry: "trafficueberschreitung"
> postmap: warning: /etc/postfix/virtusertable.db: duplicate entry: "trafficueberschreitung"
> ...


----------



## Spaetzle (7. Jan. 2011)

Da virtusertable.de nicht sonderlich gut zu lesen ist habe ich mal in virtusertable hinein geschaut. Dort konnte ich 7 Zeilen finden, die mit "trafficueberschreitung" beginnen und jeweils auf die gleiche Kennung (webXX_XXXX). Der Teil mit dem Domainnamen ist jeweils anders und zeigt auf je iene CoDomain, die dort eingerichtet ist.


----------



## Till (7. Jan. 2011)

Die Fehlermeldung ist nicht so wild, kannst Du erstmal ignorieren. Wenn es so lange gedauert hat, dann muss das system jetzt eigentlich aktuell sein. Scvhau bitte mal, ob Dein ursprüngliches Problem jetzt weg ist.


----------



## Spaetzle (7. Jan. 2011)

Nein. Leider ist das Problem immer noch da. Das Passwort des Users wurde auch nicht angelegt. zumindest kann ich mich mal nicht damit einloggen.


----------



## Spaetzle (7. Jan. 2011)

... und jetzt bin ich restlos verwirrt ...
Ich habe die entsprechende Kennung nun mehrfach geändert. Das neue passwort wurde nie übernomen und immer die Meldung "Die Konfigurationsdateien werden aktualisiert."

Jetzt habe ich in einer anderen Domain einen neuen User angelegt und schwupps ... alles funktioniert. Ich kann jetzt auch das Passwort des Benutzers ändern, der vorher nicht wollte und der Mülleimer zeigt wieder an was er soll.

Ich fürchte das wird schwierig nach zu vollziehen ...


----------

